# Pigeons don't skate well...



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I went to the parking lot to visit the pigeons. It was all one sheet of ice. The pigeons enthusiastically flew down to greet me but they couldn't land without sliding all over the place. One would walk next to another pigeon already on the ground - and slide into him causing him to slide also. They'd try to walk over to me but lose their grip and slide halfway over in the opposite direction. One thought he'd be smart. He flew over to the others because he couldn't stop sliding when he tried walking over, but when he landed, he slid into them and the whole line of pigeons slid over to one side. I couldn't stop laughing! They were having a tough time of it but the whole scenario was hilarious! And all they cared about was getting to the food. They endured this humiliation just for that.

I don't think they should try for the Olympics in the skating competition. The judges would be too busy laughing to give them any points.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Just the mental picture made me laugh. Would make a great clip for the "funniest animal shows"....


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Garye,

Oh, I do so wish you had captured that on a video, sounds so funny...

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

Oh I would have loved to see that.. My dog found an ice patch at the park and she ran back and forth on it sliding around for quite a while, that was funny, but I think the pigeons would have been even funnier


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Garye,

ROFL, poor babies...all I can tell ya is after growing up on skates but being off them a good 15 years, I thought I'd be a whizz at the ice skating rink out here.
WRONG!! It was so bad, I couldn't even pick which body part to fall on, just outa control. So, I know it was funny to see them that way, but I gotta sympathize. Wish you coulda got some video or even stills, but, knowing Massachusetts, you should get plenty of new opportunities on that one  .

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*I, too,*

think a video sent to TV would definitely win a prize! Maybe a little waltz music to go along? Mental picture is a riot for me also!

And, fp, I can sure relate to ice skates. Always roller skated (first with ones attached to shoes as a kid!) - then took ice skating lessons in college and ended up being able to do more on the ice.  Some years later, tried the ice and couldn't believe I could barely stand, much less skate!  Roller skating skills came back MUCH faster!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Not sure how well roller skating would translate from ice skating, but that's all I did as a kid. And tons of it, but still, couldn't pick, years later, which end I'd land on.....

fp


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

you've seen the ads for "skating with celebrities" on Fox.... stay tuned for "Skating with Doves" coming to ABC


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

I also once saw pigeons 'skating' on ice, it was very funny  

the birds tried to land so they can eat some food, but instead of landing in one spot they kept slipping and slidding


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I never seem to have my camera when I need it. It would've been excellent video. But at that hour in the morning, I usually don't bring it. But who knows? Maybe one day the pigeons will "skate" for me again!


----------



## bevslape (Jul 22, 2005)

Oh my goodness, I hope this doesn't give my husband (Victor ) any ideas with his skates and his Tooter!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

bevslape said:


> Oh my goodness, I hope this doesn't give my husband (Victor ) any ideas with his skates and his Tooter!


ROFL Bev! Get the camera out!  

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

bevslape said:


> Oh my goodness, I hope this doesn't give my husband (Victor ) any ideas with his skates and his Tooter!



Oh boy Bev....I bet it does!! After all, what's a little ice skating to a bike riding pigeon like Tooter?! LOL

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Oh, how fun, Bev...*

the site's very first ice skating pigeon star: TOOTER!!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Well well well, no wonder Bev insisted I relax and read pigeon talk before my chores! So ya'll coo-coo-roo-cooooing behind my back! 

Well I do not ice skate but I can do a mean roller skate ...maybe...hummmm?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Ok*

Victor, make that "roller skating" pigeon star!  

The 'new' blade rollers or 'old-fashioned' 4 wheels??? We will be waiting for pictures...


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

mr squeaks said:


> Victor, make that "roller skating" pigeon star!
> 
> The 'new' blade rollers or 'old-fashioned' 4 wheels??? We will be waiting for pictures...


*I'm not telling ya...you'll just have to wait and see. 

First I have to train Tooter . *


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Victor said:


> *I'm not telling ya...you'll just have to wait and see.
> 
> First I have to train Tooter . *


OK, you're on! Let the games - er - training begin!


----------

